# Hole



## The Snark (Jun 26, 2014)

We've had this neighbor for over a year and have yet to meet him/her.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jun 26, 2014)

Try to lure it out! I remember your last "hole" thread, and the curiosity kept me up at night. I'm not asking for a pic of whatever lives in there just find out and let us know, please.

-JohnD.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 26, 2014)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Try to lure it out! I remember your last "hole" thread, and the curiosity kept me up at night. I'm not asking for a pic of whatever lives in there just find out and let us know, please.
> 
> -JohnD.


+1 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Beary Strange (Jun 26, 2014)

Tease the spider not us. D:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## elliotulysses (Jun 26, 2014)

Mighty want of knowledge!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Snark (Jun 27, 2014)

How about this. I can say with absolute certainty it's an arthropod. 
Okay, I'll narrow it down. It's a T. I've seen 3 of it's legs. 

That pic is really rather interesting. The hole was mostly caved in from getting stomped on when the yard got it's biannual clearing. The next day all that freshly dug soil appeared and things were back to normal. But keep in mind all you fluffy 'make everything absolutely textbook perfect for my T crowd', that 'soil' is pure rock hard clay. Just down the road they make bricks of the stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska (Jun 27, 2014)

Nao is that one o em pet holes I's ben heerin aboot?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 27, 2014)

Hanska said:


> Nao is that one o em pet holes I's ben heerin aboot?


Me tinks y'all meen dem pet roks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jul 6, 2014)

Is this the same hole from last year? Please we need to identify. I just knew I missed the unveiling of the mystery hole in the months I have been without Internet. I need to know. LOL. Please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Snark (Sep 5, 2015)

A hole by any other name would smell as sweet. The lurk returneth. Same area. Hole started larger than Mark I so maybe the same sweety?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 5, 2015)

Ah ah so you have a T, actually.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 5, 2015)

The Snark said:


> A hole by any other name would smell as sweet. The lurk returneth. Same area. Hole started larger than Mark I so maybe the same sweety?


I was under the impression most t's have some sort of signal wires going to the entrance of their burrow, did you ever try teasing the original inhabitant out? I also wonder what made it choose "there" I mean I know they will usually follow a wall when they find it, but it is as if it just stopped half way along the wall and said "AHA perfect!" and began digging it also seems to angle under the stone work there.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 5, 2015)

She webs the hole over most nights. When she catches dinner she usually cleans up all the web. It should be webbed over again by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 5, 2015)

I am dying to see the spider


----------



## The Snark (Sep 6, 2015)

I saw legs and a bit of the body. It's probably this one, a year+ later? There was also a nearby hole that looked like a failed/lost interest attempt that was abandoned a couple of meter away and a third almost finished one between that one and this one pictured. So one industrious pidey digging for gold I guess.
Oh yes. There were two holes at the back of the house, 10 meters away. One just a shallow pit, one that was webbed for a couple of days. I suspect that wandering O. Hannah or Kraits or maybe ratters come cruising at night and stick their nose down the holes looking for eats and the pidey gets so affronted it abandons the hole and makes another.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 7, 2015)

It makes me curious of course, what the threshold for a spider is between " I can fix this" and "time for a new hole" the one caved in, Fixed, yet others so quickly abandoned, I also wonder if the burrows dry out as you've been having a drought, haven't you? if the spider has been switching holes to find more humidity


----------



## The Snark (Sep 7, 2015)

Malhavoc's said:


> It makes me curious of course, what the threshold for a spider is between " I can fix this" and "time for a new hole" the one caved in, Fixed, yet others so quickly abandoned, I also wonder if the burrows dry out as you've been having a drought, haven't you? if the spider has been switching holes to find more humidity


Been wondering the same thing myself. I don't think it's humidity if the one that dug the holes at the back of the house is the same one. It's much damper back there. Also, this isn't dirt, it's clay. MAJOR undertaking.  When dried out a full swing of a heavy hoe will penetrate this pseudo pavement maybe 2 or even 3 inches. If it was me I'd fix what I already have rather than start a new Herculean excavation job. Weird.

But on reflection, this newest hole is right next to the porch where I water our plants regularly. This spider is smarter than me, right?


----------



## The Snark (Jun 29, 2017)

Got two new holes. Pint sized and industrial duty. Am a bit worried as the large hole has a massive crowd of red ants hanging around a few inches away.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 3, 2018)

Now we are three

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Snark (Feb 6, 2018)

A sad day. The resident of hole #3 above hadn't move in several days. I checked her this AM and discovered she had died.
I suspect she was the original resident I posted about which would make her around 5 years old.
Since the ants have done their thing and her remains is just an exoskeleton now I am considering glueing her to the dash board of my truck near the speedometer.  Nothing quite like the shadowy shape of a Minax that might land in your lap any moment for a theft deterrent. Just a little added incentive for would be carnappers to go somewhere else, as well as a reminder of fond memories.

The residents of the other two holes are doing fine, keeping the entrances nicely webbed.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## The Snark (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 6 | Love 5


----------



## Veles (Mar 17, 2018)

Aww,babies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 17, 2018)

This made me think of the hole by tomska for some reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 10, 2019)

Had the yard cut back yesterday. All undergrowth down to the dirt. Found three holes where somebody has been kicking dirt, all within 2-3 meters of where Mom had her babies. No webbing visible yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 11, 2019)

Went out and raked the yard*. Make that 7 likely holes, all within 3 meters of mom's. Here's hoping for some serious dirt kicking. 

* No snide comments about me being domesticated, please.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 28, 2019)

15 probable holes... and counting. I'm in heaven.

Reactions: Like 1 | Cake 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Sep 28, 2019)

This thread is so cool.  I love love love seeing this kind of documentation.  Beats seeing pictures of tarantulas in captivity any day.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 28, 2019)

The forehead flattening crowd vs the statistician. The response to the thought of 10 or 15 of the 'sida yai' big blacks always elicits the 'aren't you worried/concerned/dicing/terrorized?' by nearly everyone. (My stock response to 'aren't they poisonous' is I don't eat them).
So run the stats. How often do I go out in the yard barefoot or poke my fingers down the holes? Never. Odds are now in my favor 1,000,000 to 1 against getting chomped. Barefoot at night? RUserious? 10,000,000 to 1. One of them charging out of the hole, climbing up my bod, finding bare skin and chomping: 100,000,000 to 1. Me accidentally stepping on Cheech some unfortunate evening: ~1 in 200?
"No honeybunchers, my concern is in the other direction."

If the general interest runs that people want to see pictures of holes I'll consider taking a few.


----------



## BenWilly (Sep 28, 2019)

The Snark said:


> 15 probable holes... and counting. I'm in heaven.


You are soooooo lucky to have those in your yard!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Snark (Oct 10, 2019)

Okay... so holes. Inventory time. Looks like about 15 that have been doing up to date housekeeping. The yard might get a little comical in a few months. Put in some little fences to keep the guys from duking it out?

All the holes pictured have had a typical pattern of dirt kicked out but the loose dirt has no evidence of traffic that a rodent, snake or bug would make.

Cheech






Chong






Gravity sucks (The hole goes straight down)






BHOA Beverly Hills Over Achiever






Serena (She had a huge tennis ball colored seed pod in her hole)






?






Made In The Shade (leaves)






The Troglodyte






E-N-E






Komatsu






N-N-E






George (under a) Bush






?






Gomez


----------



## Colorado Ts (Oct 18, 2019)

This is a great story.


----------



## Twantula1215 (Nov 8, 2019)

Im digging the nicknames you gave to them


----------



## ChaosSphere (Feb 13, 2021)

Hey @The Snark, are you planning to update this thread?


----------



## The Snark (Feb 13, 2021)

I'd like to, but at present we don't appear to have any active holes.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 10, 2021)

ChaosSphere said:


> Hey @The Snark, are you planning to update this thread?


Just this one right now. Searching for more. I'm going to buy a 'chicken coup' bamboo basket to put over the hole and surrounding area today to protect it from the birds. Damned Snipes have probably nailed most of the survivors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

